# Restoring old AMT lathe broke both pullys



## stan2602 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey guys,
I restoring a old AMT lathe in working order, I thought it would be a great starter before I dumped a load of money in a JET or a used Shop smith. as I was pulling apart I broke cracked both pullys, 1/2 bore and 3/4 inch bore (motor and lathe pullys)
both are 3 step. any one have some used sitting in a draw or junk pile anywhere??? I have some stuff for trade or cash?? please let me know. 
Thanks,
Stan


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Ebay, is where I found/bought most of my step pulleys:


step pulleys | eBay


Some days, they have a very wide array of sizes. Shop carefully, some will eat you alive on shipping.


----------

